# Pigeon Mated But No Egg



## rem.ceralde (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi again to everyone, I just want to say that my pigeons mated last July 20, 2012 and until now the hen is not laying her eggs. What do you think happen?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They will usually start laying eggs 5 to 10 days after they have been mating.

More info would be helpful.

How old is the hen, what breed, are you sure you have a hen?


----------



## rem.ceralde (Jul 22, 2012)

They are pair. And both are 5 years old.


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

the problem most Likely is that they are not a pair, they are the same sex!

If not than maybe the hen is unfertile or to young


----------



## rem.ceralde (Jul 22, 2012)

they are 5 years old.
they mated. and i saw it many times.
they are probably pair.

1 cock and 1 hen...

maybe infertile...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it has only been 14 days since you saw them mate.. because they mate does not mean there is an egg there to fertilize. If you have a true pair and after months and still no eggs then either the hen is infertile or the hen is really a cock bird. same sex pairings happen all the time.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have a pair of homing pigeons and they've mated for about a hundred times but no eggs.... the male also mated with another female and still no eggs, what's the problem


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

He could be a hen acting like a cock or an infertile cock. How old is he and if you keep switching him from hen to hen that might not be a good thing either as they pair for life and he doesn't have a real partner.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FredaH said:


> He could be a hen acting like a cock or an infertile cock. How old is he and if you keep switching him from hen to hen that might not be a good thing either as they pair for life and he doesn't have a real partner.



Even if it were a hen, or an infertile cock, there should still be eggs. They just wouldn't be fertile.
Are you sure these other birds are females?


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I've had birds since when I was a kid... from laughing doves to falcons to pigeons and all, so I know he's definitely a male, he should be over 2 years old and I don't switch hens like you said... I have a male and 2 females, the male has been with his mate for about 6 months but he just switched mates last week, he's with the other female now... he now pecks his former mate real bad like he never loved her before.. too bad, I think if I had gotten another male long ago, all these wouldn't have happened... they would have been two pairs.... he's also mated with his new mate a couple of times but she laid no eggs... can I please know the reason for the "mate switching"? and how can I get rid of the male's infertility probably if he's infertile?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As far as the mate switching, you are right in that you should have gotten the third pigeon a mate. Keeping single birds with pairs is just asking for trouble. This is what happens. Since you have had birds since you were a kid, I would think you would have known that too. You keep pairs if you don't want singles breaking up other pairs. 

Not to be smart, but how do you know for sure it is a male, and the other 2 are females? You could be wrong. Many pigeon keepers have been wrong. You cannot go by the way it looks or acts. You may well have 3 males.

If it is a male, and the other 2 are female................sometimes it seems if they cannot produce babies, they may switch partners.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know where you keep them, but if they do not feel safe, or getting enough to eat, then they don't want to breed.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm new to pigeon talk and I don't know if videos can be uploaded... if I can, I'd send a video for you to see.... It's really obvious I have a male and two females, I know what I'm saying. if I want to introduce a new male into the flock, how do I do it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old are the birds?
Where are they kept? Like I said, if they don't feel secure they won't breed.
When you introduce a new bird, it should always be quarantined for a month to be sure that it is healthy. You don't want to bring sickness to the pigeons you have. This gives you time to watch the new bird for health, to worm it and treat it if needed.
Then you can put them in the loft. If you are not keeping in a large area, and it's just a cage, then you should introduce them slowly by putting 2 cages next to each other and letting them get to know each other. Wait for them to both act as though they want to be together, then let them out in an enclosed area where you can see how they act together. By just putting a hen in with a male, he could hurt her. So you go slow.
You cannot always tell the gender by the actions.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

They are not in a cage, they are free


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where do they nest?
If they are free then why are you trying to find a mate for the other bird? Why can't she find her own mate? Aren't there other pigeons around?


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

there aren't much pigeons around.... when I get the male, do you think I should pair him up with the female who was left by the first male or the other female that just got paired up.... so the first male would go back to his original mate


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are free then how are you going to pair them up?


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

they don't go out that much. They spend most of their time at home


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gold cheddar said:


> they don't go out that much. They spend most of their time at home


You said they were free. Do you have a loft or what?


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I do have a loft


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are making this very confusing. And you didn't answer on how old are they?


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

the male is 2 years old and the females are about a year and a half


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

How can I get rid of male and female pigeon infertility?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Breeding is what they do. Hard to believe that you have 2 females and no eggs. If they are actually male and female, they don't want to breed where they don't feel secure. Is there some reason they wouldn't like where you keep them? If they didn't feel safe there, I would think they would take off.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

That's just why I wanna get a male... if nothing still happens, I mean if I still see no eggs then I'm gonna have to quit


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you know the other 2 are female?
You could be wrong. Some males are quiet.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Lol, no matter how quiet they are, they would still show signs of masculinity if they're males. I've had them for a long while you know


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a question please.... Do pigeons make nest if the female isn't pregnant? I saw my male and his new mate making a nest, they started on Saturday. Does this mean she's pregnant or pigeons just make nests just like that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons don't get pregnant. If they are making a nest, then they will start mating and trying to lay eggs.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd say if you've had pigeons for a long while you should know all the answers to the questions you're asking and if you don't you need to do some revision on pigeon behaviour and also diseases they can get. 
I've had pigeons for just over a year and I know the answers so I'm surprised you don't.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

And this is the person who _knows_ that he has a male and 2 females, because he _knows_ birds, and is sure.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

FredaH, I didn't say I've had pigeons since I was a kid, I said I've had birds since I was a kid. I just started with pigeons last year so I may not know few things about them and that's why I'm asking


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I just got the male and I saw him kissing the female yesterday


----------



## Stoid (Oct 25, 2017)

*Help needed with Breeding Pair*

I have a pair of fantail doves who have laid 2 eggs, however, another cock bird bullied the cock and hen off there eggs, when I found what had happened I removed bully cock out of there box put the two doves back in and refitted a door to stop it happening again, and the hen went straight on her eggs, my question the eggs were still warm will they be ok and still hatch as I don't know how long the eggs were not sat on


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The eggs are probably fine, but I wouldn't lock the fantails in a nest box. I would lock up the bully. If the fans are too stressed out from being locked in a small space for too long, they will end up passing canker on to the babies. Take the bully out.


----------



## Stoid (Oct 25, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply, I'm new to keeping birds so all advise is needed, my breeding boxes can be adjusted to let birds in and out at will or locked, the male bully is off to jail, should I keep him locked in until the eggs have hatched or until squads are big enough they can't be hurt if he is in mind to do that


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, it often works to totally remove him from the loft for a couple of weeks, where he can't see or hear any of the other birds. Then when you return him, he is now the "new kid on the block", and often behaves better. If that doesn't help, then remove him for longer. 
Keeping singles in with mated pairs is always trouble. But sometimes it isn't a single doing this. Also, you need to have enough nest boxes for each male to have one, or they will try to take the boxes of others. Sometimes they will do that anyway, but they do it more if they don't have a box of their own.
This is someone elses thread, so you really need to start a thread of your own on this topic. You may get more replies that way. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------



## Stoid (Oct 25, 2017)

*Help*

I'm new one Pigion Talk only joined last night, not sure how to start new thread, can you tell me, I have 26 nest boxes so there are more than enough for all cock birds, I don't have anywhere else for him to go so I will lock him in a nest box for a few weeks and see if that teacher him a lesson and will keep my eye on him, if I isolate him for a few weeks and then introduce a unattached hen with him do you think this will stop his bulling and give him his own mate and calm him down


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Stoid said:


> I'm new one Pigion Talk only joined last night, not sure how to start new thread, can you tell me, I have 26 nest boxes so there are more than enough for all cock birds, I don't have anywhere else for him to go so I will lock him in a nest box for a few weeks and see if that teacher him a lesson and will keep my eye on him, if I isolate him for a few weeks and then introduce a unattached hen with him do you think this will stop his bulling and give him his own mate and calm him down


I did send you a PM on how to start a thread. Do you know how to get your PMs?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Gold cheddar said:


> FredaH, I didn't say I've had pigeons since I was a kid, I said I've had birds since I was a kid. I just started with pigeons last year so I may not know few things about them and that's why I'm asking


My apologies for not reading that how it was intended and yes you should ask questions if you're not sure. You can also use the search bar to look up things of interest, there's so much you can learn from other people's questions too. 
This is a fab forum and covers everything we need to know and even things we don't, lol.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I just got a cock bird and he's not getting along with the female, they bill a lot when they're out in the day but they fight when they're in their nest boxes in the evening... what do I do about that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you putting them in nest box and locking them in. Not a good way to do it. She should be able to come and go until she wants to be with him in the box?
Can you show us a picture of your setup? Are there nest boxes in a loft, or just cages that you lock them in? Can they go in and out of the box?


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't lock them up. They go in and out any time they like. I would have sent a picture but I don't know how to. Can you show me how?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

check out this link.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_imattach


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are the pictures of his birds:


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One more. Sorry they come out so large.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot Jay. The ones in the cage are the ones that fight. But since I put them in the cage on Tuesday, they've not really fought and I'm gonna leave them in the cage for 2 weeks before I release them. What do you think about that?


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot Jay. The ones in the cage are the ones that fight. The brown one is the female and the other one is the male. But since I put them in the cage on Tuesday, they've not really fought and I'm gonna leave them in the cage for 2 weeks before I release them so they would pair up. What do you think about that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I usually introduce them inside in 2 separate cages. Once they both show that they want to be together, then I let them out in a neutral area. If they take to each other then that's great. If they don't then I don't force it. Sometimes they just don't like each other. By forcing it, he could seriously hurt her.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Alright, thanks a lot jay


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Yay! My pigeon just laid eggs for the first time


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful!!! Congratulations! FINALLY!!!


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Yeah, thanks... I just hope it's fertile


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't go poking at it. Why wouldn't it be? They usually are.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Good luck with your egg, you'll have another soon. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I sure will... The male doesn't sleep in the nest box anymore since the female laid eggs. Is it normal?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They normally sleep on a perch where they can still see the box, but the male should take his turn on the eggs and babies during the day.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Yeah, I know that


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

My male is the most annoying male I've ever seen. When his mate is on the eggs, he keeps chasing my other female around cooing at her and mating with her. Now I fear he might leave his mate again and pair with her cos the other female likes him. Anytime he coos on his own, she gets aroused and goes to meet him. Meanwhile, I'm trying to pair her up with the other male I got but the male isn't helping matters at all, he's just too quiet. He doesn't coo when necessary. If only he coos the way my male coos, he would have won her over. But his quietness has made him "Mateless". What do you guys suggest I do about this?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think I already told you to introduce them in 2 separate cages. Once they show interest you can let them out together and see what happens. But you need to get them away from the other birds. If you can't do that, then good luck.
Are you sure the other one is a male?


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

I already did that and its already a month now. Yeah it's a male. They've billed before


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you had done it that way, and then let them out together, but not with the others, then you wait to let them become a pair before you put them in with the others. Then when you put them in with the others, they would already be a pair. They would be together.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

This conversation has been going on since August and it's not even related to Racing Pigeons?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it bothers you, then don't click on it and read it. You are right in that it could have been put in another section though.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Guess you're right. Enjoy "your" forum!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> Guess you're right. Enjoy "your" forum!


Kind of an immature attitude. Why can you not just ignore the post?
I didn't notice where he had posted in the beginning or would have asked him to move it. A little late now.


----------



## Gold cheddar (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey guys, something happened and I don't know if it's a mystery or it's normal. My pigeons mated and when the female was about to lay her eggs, the male was gone (he was either caught by someone or was eaten by a predator). Long story cut short.... she laid her eggs, incubated it alone throughout the 17 or 18 days and the eggs hatched and she took care of her chicks alone and now they're grown up and already flying. Something also caught my eyes today, one of the chicks who's about 2 months old billed with its mom and he mounted her but didn't know what to do, so he just made a victory flight from there to save himself the embarrassment  ... I was laughing when I saw this, I mean why would you sleep with your mom, so funny


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If no other male around they will pair up.


----------

